# Why not a Viega manabloc?



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

Plumber says these are no good, and insists on using a pair of ProPex-style 1" copper manifold with brass ball valves. This, for a budget-grade summer camp that will be occupied maybe four weeks each year, never in winter, and drained dry each fall.

Hundreds of thousands of the Manablocs are in use. I've not heard of reported failures.

Why would he take this position?


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

I would love to hear an answer to this as well, just about to order a 24 port up.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

He's probably old enough to remember it as the Vanguard Manabloc System. They were pioneers in cross-linked polyethlyene, and as such, they did have many failures.

All those issues are gone, but the image is stilll tarnished...

I've heard their crimp system is kinda clunky, but the manablocs are fine.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I love the manabloc..have installed and had it installed in many new homes and remodel projects over the last 15 yrs. I have not had one call back. One of the plumbers we use says he doesn't like them because the plastic valves can get stuck if on hard water...but we have a lot of them installed on well water still with no complaints.


----------



## Plumber Will (Jul 23, 2011)

It's a good system, but it's over rated. You end of spending way more on a home run system than you do then if you just run a trunk and branch system or loop system like you do with copper. I install my PEX just like I would copper. It's the fastest and best way to install it. The Manabloc had some problems with the plastic nuts and ferules loosening on there own and causing drips a few months after install. As long as you crimp to the manabloc and don't use the nut and ferule connection you shouln't have a problem.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Had no problems with my nuts!


----------



## Plumber Will (Jul 23, 2011)

How long have you been installing them? The problem I was talking about was from a few years ago. They have supposedly fixed that problem. I don't do the new construction I used to any more, so I can't say if the problem has been fix or not.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Only a couple in the last couple of years.


----------

